# Pics and video from the Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics and video from the Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge.

It's a great event-if you've never done it before, get on out there and try it!

Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge 2012 | Ride Chronicles

Nancy


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

eychow said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share some pics and video from the Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice>


----------



## hatepavement (Mar 24, 2010)

Great Pics!


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow! beautiful landscape to ride through!! great job. how many miles was it??


----------

